# How do you polish HDPE



## Amarsbar

hi i just made a moorhammer HDPE slingshot with the finish is very rough, is there any way i can polish it?


----------



## treefork

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/31749-hdpe-finish/

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/25804-finishing-hdpe/


----------



## Amarsbar

Thanks!


----------



## Blade

Lets see some pics


----------

